# Still Unable to Update kdelibs3



## Gerard (Mar 13, 2010)

I have tried everything in the "UPDATING" file; however, I am still
unable to get 'kdelibs3' updated. It always ends with this error
message: x(


```
Making all in dnssd
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10/dnssd'
../kdecore/kconfig_compiler/kconfig_compiler ./kcm_kdnssd.kcfg ./settings.kcfgc; ret=$?; \
	if test "$ret" != 0; then rm -f settings.h ; exit $ret ;  fi
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.10" not found, required by "libkdefx.so.6"
gmake[2]: *** [settings.h] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10/dnssd'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```
Other than deleting everything and starting over, I have no idea how to
proceed. P

System:

```
FreeBSD 7.3-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Mar 12 23:39:38 EST 2010
```


----------



## morbit (Mar 13, 2010)

If you are reluctant to moving by hand offending files, you need to deinstall whole port e.g. kde3libs prior to building and installing it again.


----------

